# 6m Python Nabbed In Chook Pen



## holes (Mar 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-22-2010
*Source:* The Cairns Post

TWO Monster pythons looking for a feed were removed from far northern properties last week.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## hoppyone (Mar 22, 2010)

Dont you love liveing in cairns?


----------



## bigi (Mar 22, 2010)

hiss of reptile removal, that a cracker of a name


----------



## nabu120 (Mar 22, 2010)

woken up alot of mornings by snakes?

must be a light sleeper lol or some very noisey snakes


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 22, 2010)

6m :shock:

Is that possible....? 
I'm guessing a Scrubby, but can they get that big??


----------



## SammySnakes (Mar 23, 2010)

Hmmm I'm guessing that scrubby was around the 4.5-4.7 metre mark, that might even be stretching it - well short of 6m.

I wonder what it would be like to wake to the "sound of snakes", similar to a kookaburra call I would think ;-).


----------

